# 740 iL Sport Package Tires



## exvolvo (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi Folks,

Thanks to the immaculately detailed New Jersey roads, a chunk of street sign in the middle of I95 destroyed one of my rear tires today. I have Michelin Pilot Sport 235/50R18 front and 255/45R18 rears. The local dealer quoted one Michelin replacement tire at 352. I figure I've got 10K miles left on the other 3. I am considering buying the one tire and running the set thru to next fall and replacing with all weather tires. Dealer quoted 4 AW Dunlops at 1368 and 4 AW Continentals at 1160. Or maybe just replace all 4 now with new summer tires and then rotate with snow tires in the Fall. My colleague with an A8 goes thru that rotation scheme. I've never had to because I just moved up here. 

Too many choices! Any thoughts? Thanks for the input.


----------



## NOVAblue740iL (May 29, 2003)

Here's what I got on my M Par's .

Front 255/45WR-18 Kumho ECSTA ASX SL each $123.00 
Rear 275/40WR-18 Kumho ECSTA ASX SL each $155.00 

From Tirerack. great road feel and overall better traction than when i had 235 up front and 255 in the rear. 

about 1/2 the price of mich's I'll be burning through these and getting another set rather than paying double for michlens or conti's


----------

